# Q: What to do with Model pics.



## darkchild (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok so i have had some beginner models contact me asking me if i would do a photo shoot... My question is, what could i do with the pictures? I have seen people on this site pay for models, how do they get the money back that they paid the models? If they are asking, i know i wont be paying any money, what i want to know is how do i make money out of these pics? 
I have already been looking at some model release forms just to get an idea of what to put down on the one that i make, and i have a friend(lawyer) that is going to help me make it too. thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2010)

You could sell the photos back to the models, for use in their portfolios and/or you could charge them a sitting fee for shooting them.

Once you have the photos, you could sell them (you will probably want a model release for that)...and I guess it would depend on what the photos were, and if there is a market for them.  I'd guess that there is always a market for nude/scantily clad photos of PYGs but that may not be the market you want to get into.  

Realistically, you would use those photos for your own portfolio and then use that to get more paying gigs.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 22, 2010)

When we shoot a new model she is paying us to do so because she knows the images we produce as well as our contacts can get her work as a model.
We typically do not sell these pictures to anyone but the model for her portfolio. As well we typically do not publish these on our site either.

When shooting new models it is up to them to pay for it.  If I contact someone and want to shoot them, I will pay.


----------



## darkchild (Oct 22, 2010)

So the ones you pay for, you put in your portfolio to get more gigs, and the ones that pay you, you sell the photos back to the models for their portfolio? This makes sense.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2010)

> So the ones you pay for, you put in your portfolio to get more gigs


Unless you are hired/being paid for the images by someone else.

For example, someone comes to you and wants shots of a car, or some clothes or something.  It may fall on you to hire the model that you want to use for the shot.  So you would hire & pay the model, then sell the shots to your client.  
Although, it is just as likely (probably more common) that the client (or client's art director) hires the model and hires you separately.


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 28, 2010)

If its a new model that want to build a portfolio for herself/himself then they should pay for your work.  If you don't charge them you can always sell the images as stock, which there are several sites (check my website under my sig).  Make sure that they sign the model release of course either way.  Many photographers also higher models for candid stock photography shots or because a company has given them a paid contract which will make up for the models cost.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 28, 2010)

Moonb007 said:


> If its a new model that want to build a portfolio for herself/himself then they should pay for your work.



Yeah.  That's pretty much it.  It's no different than any other job you take on.

I'm happy to shoot most anybody...  for any reason.  But I need to get paid.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------

